# Updated Photos of my Rep Room, Gilas and Beaded lizard



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

Finally got myself a new camera so no more blurry photos! Trigger happy finger today!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Looks really good mate!


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

SiUK said:


> Looks really good mate!


 thanks.. i'm in the process of building an new and much larger venomous room at the moment so have been moving my animals into rack systems. I suppose the only other change is that I have gone back to using newspaper.


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Looks amazing , well done .....


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I do like order, nice and tidy.

Nice collection of Gila's.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice gilas! :2thumb:

What's poking its head out from under the paper in the smaller viv? : victory:


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

andy2086 said:


> Nice gilas! :2thumb:
> 
> What's poking its head out from under the paper in the smaller viv? : victory:


An inland taipan :Na_Na_Na_Na: No not really, it's a male het albino hognose.


----------



## aadarachnids (Feb 16, 2010)

nice gilas what type of vivs are you using?


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

aadarachnids said:


> nice gilas what type of vivs are you using?


Herptek, but will be getting a few HP terra cages too for my future mangroves, varanus cumingis and baroni.


----------



## camo (Jul 17, 2010)

that looks so good man, nice job


----------



## plmodel (Dec 11, 2010)

amazing


----------

